# Injured Black Moor



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Noticed this yesterday. Looks like he scraped his side on a rock, don't think another fish would commit that.


































Sorry about bad quality of the pics, my camera sucks. Should I be really concerned about this? When looking closely at it, there is no cottony substance on it, so I don't think it's a bactrerial infection. Should he be placed in a hospital tank and treated with anti-biotics? Or should I just let him be and keep an eye on it for a few days?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

what are his tankmates?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

3 Fancy goldies, 6 Zebra Danios, 1 Common Pleco, 1 Tiger Pleco, 2 Weather Loaches

Heard stories of plecos sucking on the sides of goldies, but I have never seen that, and I don't think the wound would look like that from a pleco sucking on his side. Hopefully he just scraped his side on a rock.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yea...that would be my guess...especially since i see alot of rock in the background...i would just keep a close eye on it and make sure it doesnt get any fuzzy patches, etc.

bri


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah that's what I'll do. I got a spare 10 gallon tank just incase I need to use mediation if it gets any worse. Thanks for the response.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

no prob! hope your fishie gets better! <3


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

plecos? never seen plecs do that but cae do that. idk what i could be doesnt realy look like tb any sharp rocks in the tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Heard stories of plecos sucking on the sides of goldies, but I have never seen that, and I don't think the wound would look like that from a pleco sucking on his side. Hopefully he just scraped his side on a rock.


I wouldn't suspect sucking. It doesn't appear like it was suck.:squint: That appears to be more like a pleco trying to lash the black moor's flanks.:blueshake: I have one discus beaten up by a bristlenose and suffered several wounds. The wounds have healed though. It appears the BN has stopped.

Try Melafix for treatment. Good water quality will also allow the wounds to heal but Melafix can be added to speed up the healing process.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Blue said:


> Try Melafix for treatment. Good water quality will also allow the wounds to heal but Melafix can be added to speed up the healing process.


Is this safe to use in the main aquarium? It won't affect the beneficial bacteria will it? I know I would have to remove the carbon. I'm thinking if I do end up treating him with Melafix, I would put him in a 10 gallon hospital tank for about a week...or is this not necessary?

Oh and Joe, I do have some jagged rocks in there, built a few caves with them. Sometimes my goldies try and squeeze in them, and I'm thinking that's what happened.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Melafix is all natural so it's perfectly fine to use in your main tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> Is this safe to use in the main aquarium? It won't affect the beneficial bacteria will it? I know I would have to remove the carbon. I'm thinking if I do end up treating him with Melafix, I would put him in a 10 gallon hospital tank for about a week...or is this not necessary?


It's fine in the main tank as Brie said. However, you can also treat him in a 10 gallons tank as long as you can cope with the water changes. Goldfish are quite messy and a 10 gallons tank makes maintaining of water quality very tricky.


> Oh and Joe, I do have some jagged rocks in there, built a few caves with them. Sometimes my goldies try and squeeze in them, and I'm thinking that's what happened.


Try to replace them with smooth surfaced rocks. Jagged ones are unsuitable in goldfish tank especially when goldfish tend to rub on decors whenever they feel irritated.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I understand about Goldfish being messy, but I've been reading about certain treatments with medications and it says you should treat for several days THEN do like a 25% water change. Seems like I should be doing it more often.

How would you suggest doing water changes in a 10 gallon to keep the water quality up while dealing the dosage of the medicine?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JouteiMike said:


> How would you suggest doing water changes in a 10 gallon to keep the water quality up while dealing the dosage of the medicine?


20-40% is enough in a 10 gallons tank. Just make sure your ammonia and nitrites are 0 with below 40 nitrates.

I would just treat the goldfish in the main tank. Melafix is not as harmful as you think.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I'm going to keep an eye on the abrasion, if I see no progression in healing in like a day or two, I'll treat him in the main tank. Definitely less stress for the fish. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Just picked up some Melafix on my way home from work. Gave the tank its first dose and wow, didn't know there going to be so many bubbles! :shock: But I read that it's normal. Hopefully the little guy's side will heal soon! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck.

Hope your goldfish's wound will heal.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yea, melafix is an all-natural wound treatment, its great when your fish have nipped each others fins and they've separated..it's a tonic, and is usually 100% melaleuca, so it is perfectly safe for the entire tank. good luck!

bri


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I noticed, nobody asked how big the "main tank" is? I'm curious about that...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bettababy said:


> I noticed, nobody asked how big the "main tank" is? I'm curious about that...


75 gallons. A lot of details have been stated in his thread in Freshwater Pictures and Videos.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Blue!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Melafix will help the Black Moor's injury heal faster. And I agree with whoever said Chinese Algae Eaters will suck the slime off the Moors, because I've had it happen also, yuck!


----------

